# [SOLVED] Driver for Toshiba Satellite L655-S5150



## r3333jar (Jun 27, 2010)

I need a driver for a Toshiba Satellite L655-S5150 for the wireless card. I have went to the Toshiba site and downloaded the driver several times and it looks like it downloads properly but, when it runs it brings up a box that states that to extract the driver to click the START button in the box and then states that the Zipped folder will extract and that SETUP will run after extraction. It extracts, but setup never runs. I have done this numerous times thinking maybe that the download was corrupted and keep getting the same results. It extracts and setup never runs. Does anybody know if there is another place to download the correct driver for this Laptop? I cannot get the driver from the Toshiba site. It simply does not work! There has to be somewhere else to get this driver. Please help me find a site that the setup program will run. TIA


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Driver for Toshiba Satellite L655-S5150*

Hi, what wireless card are you using? after you unzip it can you go to the folder were it was unzipped and run the setup file?


----------



## r3333jar (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Driver for Toshiba Satellite L655-S5150*

The Toshiba site says that it is an Intel Proset Wifi card. I cannot just save the file. It wants to save the file in an .exe format and then runs this darn program that all I can do is click the START button on the program. There is a message that states that the SETUP program will run after extraction. But, the setup program never runs. I went to the Intel site and tried downloading it from there and it still will not install the driver. I am up a wall, wondering how in the heck I can get this driver to install. If it would just save the file in a Zip folder I could do what you suggest and unzip and run the setup file myself. But, alas, it will not allow me. The only way I know how to find out the correct driver to download is by going by what the Toshiba site says. I have never had this kind of problem before. I would almost bet that it is one of those driver programs that has screwed up the file so they can charge you for the driver. I HATE THOSE PROGRAMS!!!!!
Thanks for your input.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Driver for Toshiba Satellite L655-S5150*

Hey man, I had the same problem with my brother's Toshiba and still haven't got it fixed, but I do know that none of the ones from their website worked. Good luck.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Driver for Toshiba Satellite L655-S5150*

can you post the hardware id for the card? goto device manager right click on wifi card and choose properties then details tab then in the drop down box select hardware id and copy and paste the ven and dev numbers on next post.


----------



## r3333jar (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Driver for Toshiba Satellite L655-S5150*

There is no listing for the card in the device manager. NONE, ZIPPO!! I am up a wall trying to figure this out. I just can't believe that I can't get the one on Toshiba's site to work. That is pretty crappy when you can't even go to the manufacturers site and get the driver you need. Like I mentioned earlier, these darn driver programs, that want you to pay for drivers probably won't even have the driver but want to take your money anyway. I tried one some time back and they could not even get me the proper driver and I will not waste my money on them. I am open to all suggestions. I will never recommend a Toshiba Laptop to anybody.


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Driver for Toshiba Satellite L655-S5150*

Did you tried running Intel automatic driver installer?

Intel® Driver Update Utility for wireless networking


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Driver for Toshiba Satellite L655-S5150*

is the wifi card enabled in bios?


----------



## r3333jar (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Driver for Toshiba Satellite L655-S5150*

I have got the driver problem fixed. The problem was that the device was NOT an Intel device as the Toshiba site had said was in my model of Toshiba Satellite that I had. It was a Realtek card in my unit and when I installed the device driver for a Realtek card the unit started working. I appreciate all the suggestions that everybody came up with but we all thought that it was in Intel device when it was not. Toshiba did not even know what was in my model of Laptop. That is pretty bad.
Thanks everybody for your input.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Driver for Toshiba Satellite L655-S5150*

That's good to hear you have it working


----------

